# NOI bound



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Best of luck


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Good luck....smile and breathe~


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Cell phone. Charger. Camera. Charger. DOG. And that's all you need!

Will you be able to post updates throughout the week? We'll be thinking of you! HAVE FUN!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Best of luck!!! I'll be thinking of you and watching for updates online!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

GOOD LUCK!!!! Wish you the best and have a safe trip!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

RedDogs said:


> Cell phone. Charger. Camera. Charger. DOG. And that's all you need!
> 
> Will you be able to post updates throughout the week? We'll be thinking of you! HAVE FUN!


I will post on the road.. and will post when I get back to the room after the shows.. I plan to have a good time and do the best we can and then let everything fall where it may. We have practiced the schedule from last year and done okay..With what I have packed in my truck you would swear I was going for a month..LOL!:doh:


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Good luck, have fun and have a safe trip!!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't forget your articles!

Good Luck!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck!!! Have lots of fun and take lots of pictures!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Have a safe trip! It has been cold here the past few days with the highs around 65 and the lows in the 40s...BRRRR.
I'll be there Thursday bright and early and watch for you.
Good Luck and most of all have FUN!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello.. We made it in one piece..almost.. We drove without incident and then I managed to trip and fall here in the packing lot at the motel..My tailbone hurts! OUCH! But we are here and will be showing tomorrow.. I was worried I would not have a dog left after three days in the car..hhmmnnn... Not thinking that will be an issue, Sure hope I can peel him off the ceiling for the NOI...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome to CA! Glad you made it safely, well except for that last tumble in the parking lot...ouch.
Good luck on Thursday and at the NOI. Lots of our local gang will be showing this week. It will be interesting to see how they compare with handlers from other places.
Remember to have FUN!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> Welcome to CA! Glad you made it safely, well except for that last tumble in the parking lot...ouch.
> Good luck on Thursday and at the NOI. Lots of our local gang will be showing this week. It will be interesting to see how they compare with handlers from other places.
> Remember to have FUN!


 Am I meeting you tomorrow? I am crated on the right side when you walk in..
Michelle


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll look for you on Thursday. I am so careful about not disturbing when someone is getting ready to show so I'll try to stop by when you're "in between".


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> I'll look for you on Thursday. I am so careful about not disturbing when someone is getting ready to show so I'll try to stop by when you're "in between".


 I am the 3rd dog in UB tomorrow at 8:00 and then I am toward the end of OB that begins at 8:50.. so plenty of time after my UB run..


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Horay!!! I hope you feel better tomorrow!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Good Luck to the Titan1 team!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Good Luck today!! Kailey, Jackson, and I will be cheering you on from home!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

GOOD LUCK! 

Will try to watch you and Titan on Saturday.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Good luck Michelle and Titan! Have fun and kick butt! (not your own though since it's already sore LOL)

For any of you guys that will be there this weekend, if you run into the couple with the black pomeranian Jasmine (couple is Paul and Debbie), you can tell them "Jodie with the golden retrievers and Lhasa Apso says hi and good luck!" They are two of the nicest people you'll ever meet.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I was just there today to - sad I didn't see this thread earlier or I would have gone over to obedience this morning. I will be there on saturday though!

Any idea what time you're running on saturday?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I got to meet Michelle and her amazing golden boy today. They did an awesome job in a very large class. 
Looking forward to the show on Sat and Sunday.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay so we blew UB today on the very last exercise otherwise would have had second and we managed to squeak out a second in OB.. we were able to go to the beach and walk for awhile..and now the NOI tomorrow morning bright and early!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Michelle! Best of luck tomorrow. I hope you stick around to watch Jack.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> Okay so we blew UB today on the very last exercise otherwise would have had second and we managed to squeak out a second in OB.. we were able to go to the beach and walk for awhile..and now the NOI tomorrow morning bright and early!


Congrats on the second in OB...that was a tough class! Which Beach did you find? Glad you got the chance to take a break. Good Luck on Saturday AND Sunday!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats on the 2nd in OB, that's HUGE!!!!! Good luck today and tomorrow!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the 2nd place and getting to walk on the beach 
Best of luck to you and Titan this weekend (remember breathing is a good thing)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> I got to meet Michelle and her amazing golden boy today. They did an awesome job in a very large class.
> Looking forward to the show on Sat and Sunday.


Okay, I am SO very jealous! 
Michelle, is anyone videotaping so we can e-watch?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go Titan and Michelle! You two are the best.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! We got our paws and fingers crossed over here for ya!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I bet the Titan Fan Club is going strong right now!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay for starters... Jodi you crack me up. Thank you I needed that chuckle this morning. Nerves were getting to me. We qualified in all 6 rings today with no major mistakes that we know of. The fan club was wonderful!
It was great to meet everyone! We will find out tonight at the banquet of we made it!
Hugs to everyone for the support..You guys are amazing!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

YAYY! Can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Jodie for making the Titan fan club pin, I was lucky to have gotten one and to have met both Michelle and Titan. 

I wasn't able to catch all their runs, but what I saw was very impressive. Titan is a magnificent boy and very handsome. Michelle looked so calm and in control, if you were nervous it didn't show.

Have fun at the banquet and I hope you made it.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Those buttons were a hot commodity! It was fun to meet GRF people and it was great to see Michelle and Titan today, we watched three rings and they looked great in every one. Congrats on a wonderful day!!!

We are going to be at the ACE Awards banquet, I am not sure if it is the same one as for obedience. I hope you get good news! Please post something!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

We are # 9 out if 117 dogs. We are onto Sunday! I have two friends from MN who were #19 and #27...We are excited beyond belief!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

YAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been waiting for this news! Now I can go to sleep! I cannot wait to watch you tomorrow!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Yippee Yahoo!! I am so excited for you!! Great job!!! See you on Sunday!


The results are posted here:

Front & Finish


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, Congrads and Good-Luck on Sunday!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's just amazing!!! Good luck today!!!! Will be thinking of you and wishing you all the best.
Go Team Titan!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

That is SO COOL!!!!!!

(...anyone else having trouble opening the results on FF?)


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Amazing!!!!!!! Best of luck for today!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What an amazing accomplishment!! Best of luck today.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay! Best of luck today!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I saw your awesome score, and gave a cheer. You are AMAZING.

Is this correct???

360 Golden Retriever, OTCH Dal-Rhe's Sunfire Titanium UDX6 OM8 RAE NJP, “Titan”
Total Score 726


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wow it totally sucks being stuck at home with no internet access and having no idea what went on! So glad to see Saturday went well!

Lastest update I could find is that top two is between Tyler and Buoy again, and 3rd and 4th are between Helen Smith with Pounce and Sally Walker with her golden Spider. Very cool, I show with Sally sometimes, her dog was bred by Terri Jacobs, who recently passed away. And Pounce is a Flip cousin.

Michelle, you'll have to tell us all about Sunday, who you competed against, I'm having trouble finding that info.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It is down to Petra FOrd, the winner the last 2 years, and Kathy Platt. Quite fitting as they came into the day seeded one and two from yesterday. Petra has a Lab and Kathy a Golden


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Alright, finally found a chart up on facebook. Looks like Michelle and Titan were up against a Malinois this morning for Round 1 and the Mal moved on.

Congrats for an awesome showing at the Invitationals, you did us all proud!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And for those of you that weren't there to see, we did make sure Michelle knew that Titan's fan club was there to support them!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like the winner is Kathy and Buoy - a golden retriever High Times dog bred by Bridget Carlsen!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kathy Platt and her Golden, Buoy won the NOC


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

And such a nice looking boy or Buoy!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

All of the performances today were wonderful, I really enjoyed meeting Michelle and Titan and watching them compete. Way to be in the top 10! 

Watching the finals round was just intense, those two dogs are amazing. I don't think anyone knew who was going to win until they announced it. Congrats to Kathy and Buoy!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> And for those of you that weren't there to see, we did make sure Michelle knew that Titan's fan club was there to support them!


The buttons were awesome! I just got home and still have mine on, hehe! : That was a really fun idea Jodie!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Michelle and Titan did great! They would have beat that Malinois without a problem except for 1 tiny detail. Titan was doing such a solid job of staying put when Michelle tossed the dumbell for a retrieve, that he also stayed put when Michelle gave the command for him to retrieve the dumbell. 
Michelle, Congrats for making the top 10! You make an awesome team!

It was a nail biter up to the very end. Neither Tyler nor Buoy made any big mistakes...it was down to small points here and there and too close to call until the winner was announced.

So sad it won't be back to CA next year...lucky to you who live near Florida. It is an event not to be missed.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations Michelle and Titan!!!! WOO HOO!!!!

And I am THRILLED to hear a High Times dog won, since I have a High Times daughter sleeping at my feet. GOLDENS RULE!!!!

Hey Michelle, if you see this thread when you get back... you and I have something in common. Titan's breeder is the same as my lab Quinn's breeder. We got Quinn from Denise Babcock's Captain's Kennels. Small world. 

CONGRATS again!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Video of the finals is posted on the AKC website:

American Kennel Club - AKC National Obedience Invitational Video


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your support through all this.. Words can not express what it meant to me.. Lesson to all... show like you practice and don't try to change things in the ring.. I let my nerves get the best of me and blew our chance to go on..Titan did great and was having the time of his life..BTY.. it was much more relaxing in the stands watching...LOL!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> Congratulations Michelle and Titan!!!! WOO HOO!!!!
> 
> And I am THRILLED to hear a High Times dog won, since I have a High Times daughter sleeping at my feet. GOLDENS RULE!!!!
> 
> ...


It is a very small world..huh?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

huge congratulations! you did an awesome job, and we are all SO very proud of you and Titan!


----------



## goldenlover13 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to all who participated!! Isn't it wonderful that a golden won!! 

Go Buoy!!

From your niece Mysti!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You and Titan are a serious inspiration.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

We just made it back home. Three days on the road again..It was a long trip but it was awesome. Jodi, thank you for the buttons! They made me smile everytime I seen someone wear one..It made Saturday easier somehow. I met some really awesome forum friends and it was a blast. You guys were great!


----------

